# TrOpIcAL SpLaSh!



## Monique_MAC (Apr 6, 2006)

hey guys...well herez another fotd....tropical theme?!..

[EYES]
Beige-ing s/s
paradisco e/s
jewel blue e/s
rule e/s
engraved eyeliner
blacktrack fluidline

[CHEEKS]
sweet william creme blush
pinch me blush

[LIPS]
fleshpot l/s
slick pink l/g

[FACE]
fix+
sff nc25
sfp c3

THANX GUYS!
-MON!QUE-


----------



## leg1gal (Apr 6, 2006)

soo hott


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ahh you know i love it!!!
I have those lashes!!!!!
Anyways gorgeous as usual


----------



## Shanti (Apr 6, 2006)

It's so intense... love it!


----------



## Pink_minx (Apr 6, 2006)

your skin is flawless.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 6, 2006)

wow i love it and girl your beautiful!


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am going to plead with you to post more FOTD's!!!

Amazing job!


----------



## simar (Apr 6, 2006)

that is beautiful. awesome blending and colours!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 6, 2006)

goregoussssss


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 6, 2006)

Fabulous!!  Your skin looks sooo nice too!! What nationality are you?


----------



## Monique_MAC (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Fabulous!!  Your skin looks sooo nice too!! What nationality are you?_

 
thanx chick!.....i'm mexican...or "sexican"..lol ...i'm a light colored 1 lol...i feel like i need a tan!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW! what talent! I love it


----------



## tigrazza (Apr 6, 2006)

Amazing choice of colors, amazing application, amazing skin, amazing brows... Do I have to continue? :>


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 6, 2006)

you are just too wicked beautiful!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 6, 2006)

very colorful and pretty!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2006)

monique, you look gorgeous! your makeup is flawless!


----------



## BombshellVixen (Apr 6, 2006)

Absolutely LOVE those lashes!!!!!!


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 6, 2006)

girl you are fyyyne. haha. 
that is stunning, the lashes are adorable!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow love it


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't even know what to say!


----------



## user4 (Apr 7, 2006)

amazing blending!!! i love how the lashes look with this whole, well look... lol. and everything just goes so perfectly... i love it all... u convinced me to get sweet william... and ummm... AMAZING


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, check out those lashes!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 7, 2006)

i love my 'sexican' 


i love how rule looks i wish i had it

beautiful baby beautiful


----------



## iheartfelix (Apr 7, 2006)

wow!  i love everything about this!!!!


----------



## KJam (Apr 7, 2006)

abolutely stunning


----------



## brandi (Apr 7, 2006)

monique i LOVE you... did i tell you that???? this is hott... hottest shit ever!!! i love the color combo...


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 7, 2006)

I reaaaallly like that. Thanks for making me see that Paradisco isn't totally useless and that it can actually look pretty, haha.


----------



## Wishie88 (Apr 7, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!

How do you get Jewel Blue to work so well for you?


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so hot!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 7, 2006)

nice...love the lips


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 7, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## megamouth (Apr 7, 2006)

wow, that looks hella good!  Too bad I'm to light to pull that off!


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 7, 2006)

You have amazing skills


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 7, 2006)

gorgeous!!!! both you and the makeup!


----------



## GuessGrrL9 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigrazza* 
_Amazing choice of colors, amazing application, amazing skin, amazing brows... Do I have to continue? :>_

 

i truly agree with everything said. i love this look.


----------



## devin (Apr 7, 2006)

so pretty! love your cheek color and the colors on your eyes! your lash application is flawless!


----------



## User34 (Apr 7, 2006)

f-ing gorgeous! You make me want to venture off and try fake lashes =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 7, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 7, 2006)

HOT! HOT! and HOT! this look is amazing.


----------



## myrifle (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW I love the way you lined your eyes, and the blue!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 8, 2006)

nice...


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2006)

Can we say perfect eyelash application? OMG... you are sooo pretty!


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 8, 2006)

I would never think of putting those colors together but it looks FABULOUS on you!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 9, 2006)

As usual, everything is stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Perfect eyes, lips and gorgeous skin. The colours and your application is flawless!


----------



## lawandordercore (Apr 10, 2006)

Your blending is amazing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Girllllllllllllllll I Am Passing Out Over Here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This Is GORGEOUSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## snickrs (Apr 10, 2006)

oh wow i love the eyes its a very tropical look..love it


----------



## adamchristopher (Apr 10, 2006)

i think the makeup looks amazing, good skills.
but what gets me about this is how you have not a single hair between your eyebrows.
im jealous.


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 11, 2006)

so creative!! beautiful, doll!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, who would have thought those colours would look so great together?  You have absolutely gorgeous skin, and I would kill for your eyebrows.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 13, 2006)

damn you are the hottest woman alive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate colorful face but girl u pulled it off. You loook so pretty!


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 14, 2006)

wow! georgeous! love the color, eyelashes...just preeetty.


----------



## nyrak (Jun 14, 2006)

Sigh.  This is SO gorgeous.


----------



## mymla (Jun 14, 2006)

Holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, I would not have thought to use this combination.  Very nice!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 14, 2006)

lovely!! =D


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 14, 2006)

so pretty and i love the lips!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW!!  you are so damn hot!! i realy don't know what else to say... just gorgeous!!


----------



## kimb (Jun 15, 2006)

i absolutley love this!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jun 15, 2006)

Love it...end of!


----------



## stacey (Jun 15, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous! awesome color combo.


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great look!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 15, 2006)

very very beautiful!! i love how the colors blend perfectly on you!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 15, 2006)

I love it!
Your post are always flawless


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 17, 2006)

super cute! i love it


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 17, 2006)

Hot colours. looks bloody juicy!

Wish I could pull off colours like that


----------

